# i need some uber advice please.. i might need to move from my family...



## HOLY DIVAH (Aug 6, 2010)

Gotta get away
Get away!


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you have any other family you can go live with? You can help them from a distance... It may even be that they need to experience you being gone to realize how they have been treating you. :sad:

For your own health (psychological and physical) you need to get away... This may be the push that they need in order to _want_ to change.


----------

